
Go Will Dominate the Next Decade - AliCollins
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/go-dominate-next-decade-ian-eyberg
======
dalke
Dominate _what_?

The entire field of software development? The number of new lines of code
produced? Accounting systems currently in Cobol? Medical systems currently in
MUMPS? Quantum chemistry software currently in Fortan?

Will it dominate the field like Perl?

Or just dominate the conversation of the self-appointed cool kids?

Regarding "Over half of the top 20 companies in the U.S. ranked by market
capitalization are currently using Go."

There's good odds that over half of them also use Java, Python, C++, Ruby,
Lisp, Rust, and Erlang.

